# How to resolve GCC conflict on FreeBSD 10



## lujnan (Dec 24, 2013)

My laptop already installed gcc-4.6.4, and when I do `pkg upgrade`, I encounter the following warning:


```
pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/html/parser/DocumentParser.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/html/parser/Element.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/html/parser/Entity.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/html/parser/Parser.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/html/parser/ParserDelegator.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/html/parser/TagElement.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/rtf/ControlWordToken.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/rtf/RTFEditorKit.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/rtf/RTFParseException.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/rtf/RTFParser.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/rtf/RTFScanner.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/rtf/TextToken.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/text/rtf/Token.h with:
        - gcc46-4.6.4_1,1

pkg: WARNING: locally installed gcc-4.6.4 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/javax/swing/tree/AbstractLayoutCache.h with:
```

and upgrade broken. *W*ho can help me? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: how to resovle gcc conflict on freebsd 10*

If you install anything from ports, stop using `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## lujnan (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: how to resovle gcc conflict on freebsd 10*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> If you install anything from ports, stop using `pkg upgrade`.



If I need to run `make deinstall` in lang/gcc?
I try to run `pkg delete gcc-4.6.4` and `pkg install gcc46-4.6.4_1,1`
After that, still failed when I run `pkg upgrade`, some packages need gcc-4.6.4 also.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: how to resovle gcc conflict on freebsd 10*

You have installed stuff from ports.  It will disagree with the packages that `pkg upgrade` wants to install.

So, to repeat: once you start using ports, stop using `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## lujnan (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: how to resovle gcc conflict on freebsd 10*

*I* see, but why do the maintainers do not synchronize the versions between pkg and ports. *I*s it too difficult?


----------



## kpa (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: how to resovle gcc conflict on freebsd 10*

Ports offers you a set of options for particular ports to choose from. When you compile a port in to a package the options you chose are "set in stone" and can no longer be changed. There is no "syncing" between the two (other than updating the packages in the package repository when the ports tree gets updated) because they are not exactly alternatives for each other, every installed port is a package and every package you install from any source was produced by compiling a port.


----------



## lujnan (Dec 27, 2013)

*I* found that the opera 12.16 depends on gcc46: 4.6.4_1,1.

*W*hen *I* do 
	
	



```
sudo pkg delete opera
sudo pkg upgrade
```
 everything is ok, but the root cause still exists. *W*ho can report this issue to the maintainer*?*


----------

